# Vintage Sewing Machine base repurposed



## Toomas (Sep 13, 2012)

I acquired a few of these early 1900's Singer sewing machine bases. Beautiful wrought iron work - something people don't do much anymore. So I made some table tops of walnut and 1/4-swan white oak. These are my first try at actual furniture. A bit of a cheat I admit, since I didn't make the legs myself :yes:


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks good Toomas. 
They're a good place for the 'energetic' reader to sit at. They can read and 'pump' the treadle at the same time.
Or..if ya jist wanna 'feel the burn'. :thumbsup:


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Good graces !!! This is one awesome built. Salvaging a historical piece is an impressive achievement. Thumbs up!


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice reuse of those sewing machine tables. They make great looking tables. Good work.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

nice! i have a few of these waiting for the right top.

have a look at my facebook page to see more of things I've repurposed. 

Be careful tho, this is just the beginning of the search for the perfect iron base.


----------



## Toomas (Sep 13, 2012)

I just picked up a few more sewing bases so now I have 7 and two smaller bench height wrought iron bases. I am going to make tops for all of these. I've got some beautiful black walnut boards, some cherry and a gorgeous piece of birdseye maple that will be just great.

I finished the first ones with Minwax Tung Oil finish, which was my first time using that. I am very happy with the result. Anyone have any thoughts about the best finish for these?


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

unspoken rule here: if you tell what you did, you have to post photos...


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

thats nice. wish i had some bases like that


----------



## Toomas (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks Gideon, for the heads-up! Here are pictures of the bases I just picked up:


----------



## Mississippi (Mar 23, 2012)

I love those old singers. I have two in my house that serve as end tables. They are in perfect working order, and one still has the manual with it. They have been passed down through the family. I've also topped a few of them, similar to yours. I'll try to dig up a picture, topped one with reclaimed heart pine flooring.

Great work, btw.. it looks great


----------



## aaroncr (Dec 30, 2011)

I love it when you guys incorporate iron into a build, these are awesome. 2 thumbs up !


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

you've got some fascinating stuff there. i have a few of them as well waiting for the right type of top to come through. I see them all the time and can get them cheap. 

the real industrial stuff is a different story.


----------



## Toomas (Sep 13, 2012)

I agree - the old iron is a great match for great wood. Two of those bases are Singers, but the others are not. One is a "Standard" and the rest have no identification at all. I bumped into this source here in Milwaukee who buys and sells old machinery, mostly woodworking stuff. He runs into these regularly and sold 5 bases to me for $60. I think I did OK.


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

Toomas said:


> I agree - the old iron is a great match for great wood. Two of those bases are Singers, but the others are not. One is a "Standard" and the rest have no identification at all. I bumped into this source here in Milwaukee who buys and sells old machinery, mostly woodworking stuff. He runs into these regularly and sold 5 bases to me for $60. I think I did OK.


Man, that sounds like a great deal! Wish I could find one like that. But then, I'd have to find a place to store them. So maybe its a blessing.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Reminds me of my granma and her Singer,Circa 1954.You did good,Very Cool.


----------



## terrysumner (Oct 5, 2008)

Itchy Brother said:


> Reminds me of my granma and her Singer,Circa 1954.You did good,Very Cool.


Same here!

And ditto on your work!


----------



## HuskerGBR (Sep 18, 2012)

Those would make a great "dropZone" table... DropZone is what my wife calls it, drop keys, etc...


----------



## Toomas (Sep 13, 2012)

Just for fun, I took one of my low bases (about 16" tall) and some framing 2x3's, did some joining and put a curve on each end and made a short bench. I added a couple of walnut strips as an inlay, just to dress it up a bit. It's not art, it's fun.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very nice. The inlays dress it up.


----------

